# Constantly Itching...



## Janene1968 (Aug 7, 2012)

Before I take a trip to the vets,for the past few days Alfie has been scratching a lot in particular his ears. As soon as he gets up he is scratching his ears and shaking his head. I did have a look to see if I could see any evidence of fleas but couldn't see anything. Any advice before itake him to see the vet?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi he Probably has ear mites. He will need some medication from the vets.


----------



## Janene1968 (Aug 7, 2012)

Well I took Alfir to the vets. He doesn't have ear mites but his ears are very inflamed inside, probably an infection. So we've got ear drops for him for the next week. He seems a bit better today but the greasy drops gradually work their way out to his fur which looks.a bit of a mess. My poor little pup has been through the mil this past fortnight, hopefully nothing else will happen to him


----------

